# Sad Farewell



## Michael M (Apr 11, 2012)

Just a quick note to let all my friends, collegues and fellow posters know that my little Avatar passed away yesteray, after a short but valiant battle with cancer !

He was the most amazing animal I have ever had. He was just a little mongrel from the shelter that picked us out about 13 years ago...He was very quiet and the most gentle creature you could ever meet, but so incredibly smart.....he wouldn't even cross the road without sitting at the kerb first and waiting to be told to cross.

He will be very sadly missed...R.I.P, my little buddy !!


----------



## Colby (Apr 11, 2012)

My condolences on your loss.  Dogs truly are the best friend you can ever have.


----------



## Michael M (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Colby
Yeah, they never whinge, or ask for much do they.
He was pretty special.


----------



## Domski (Apr 12, 2012)

Really sorry to hear that. I don't have a dog myself but grew up with them and my girlfriend, who's a veterinary nurse, has a cross breed that someone bought in to the surgery one day. She too is unbelievably well behaved and does the same when crossing the road but is approaching her twilight years.

They don't live long but their stars burn brightly whilst they do 

Dom


----------



## Trevor G (Apr 12, 2012)

Michael sorry to read about your loss, we have a dog and in the past know what it is like to loose very good dog friends as they truly do become a family member.

My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Michael M (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Dom, I appreciate your comments
Your girlfriend would understand perfectly...!
Regards M


----------



## Michael M (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you for the message Trevor.
It's helping ease the pain knowing others are sharing it.

I see your from Tamworth, GB....I spent about 15 years in Tamworth,  NSW.
Great place, except for bloody country music !!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Michael.  I lost a pup a few months back myself.  Amazing how quickly one can get attached too.


----------



## Michael M (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey Jon
Yep, the little creatures get to you fairly quickly...and we had 13 odd years of the little guy.
Thanks for you comments...it really helps us !!


----------



## TinaP (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  They really are a member of the family.

I tear up just thinking about saying goodbye to my dog.


----------



## Newfs_R_Sublime (Apr 12, 2012)

I am so very sorry.  My condolences on your loss.  I have three dogs; and even though I know that one is not long for this world, I know it's going to shatter me when he passes.  

It is so wonderful to have something that truly loves you unconditionally and pretty much vice versa.

I hope your pain eases.

Rick


----------



## hiker95 (Apr 12, 2012)

Michael,

I am so sorry for your loss.

My wife and I have had many little family friends, and, all gave us back so much love and affection.  It is difficult when they pass on.

I am sure that when you remember your little avatar you will smile for all the good things your little family member has given to you and your family.

hiker95
Stan


----------



## xenou (Apr 12, 2012)

Sad news.  Thanks for letting us know - I fell in love with this creature at first sight.


----------



## Michael M (Apr 13, 2012)

Xenou....yep, he did that to everybody he met...!


----------



## repairman615 (Apr 14, 2012)

I thought of this while reading this thread...​ 

No man is an island,
Entire of itself.
Each is a piece of the continent,
A part of the main.
If a clod be washed away by the sea,
Europe is the less.
As well as if a promontory were.
As well as if a manor of thine own
Or of thine friend's were.
Each man's death diminishes me,
For I am involved in mankind.
Therefore, send not to know
For whom the bell tolls,
It tolls for thee.​ 


_*John Donne*_



Warm Regards and best wishes Michael. 

Here is to a great dog.  

-Jeff


----------



## Eisasuarez (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Trebor76 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey Michael,

I can remember the effect the loss our family dog had on us when I was growing up and more recently on my sister-in-law when she lost her ****er spaniel.

Maybe this quote will help:

"Do not weep that I've gone, but simile that I've been"

Best wishes,

Robert


----------



## Michael M (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks Robert
That's very appropriate....and true.


----------



## BenMiller (Apr 17, 2012)

Michael

So sorry to hear about your loss. Your dog is over the rainbow bridge now.

I know how heartbreaking it can be. Our prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## pmjf1977 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear the sad news. 

I cry at the film Marley and Me, and wish I had opened this post at home rather than in the office as I look like a soppy muppet sheding a tear at my desk. 

Thank you for bringing me to tears with something other than Excel.


----------



## BossyBoots (Apr 18, 2012)

Michael,

I'm truly sorry for your loss.  He was a beauty!


----------



## Worf (Apr 18, 2012)

Michael

They are really amazing, my little one is sitting on my lap as I type right now, face on keyboard... He feels like a member of Mr.Excel himself...

Our previous one died 3 years ago, I can remember how it's like...


----------



## Michael M (Apr 27, 2012)

A final Comment 
To All those that either read or posted back, my wife and I are extremely grateful for your words and thoughts.
Being able to have a word with others certainly helped us ease the pain
On the upside, my wife now allows me a little more leeway when it comes to Mr Excel and me sitting at the computer, muttering and cursing.
She was truly astounded with the responses from people she didn't even now.

Thanks again to ALL of you....cheers.


----------

